# Beethoven's last piano sonatas



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

From 1820 through 1822, Beethoven wrote his last three piano sonatas. These are often considered something of a "trilogy." So let's take them together and see who likes which best. Re comments: Anything goes. Discussion of the music, best performances (or worst), whatever.

No. 30, E major, Op. 109
No. 31, Ab major, Op. 110
No. 32, C minor, Op. 111


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I like them equally. ABM (32), Pollini, Feltsman (32), Gulda, Gilels (30, 31) recs. stand out for me.

Sad to say, GG's are amongst the less successful. Done early in his recording career, a re-do would've been nice.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I like your choices. I'd love to have a Gilels Op. 111, but it's not to be.

Re GG, much as I love the guy, I think his DNA was wrong for this. A re-do? Maybe.

Anyway, forced to choose among them, I'd say: Nos. 30, 31, and 32, but not necessarily in that order. Hah!


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

#31 is my favorite, absolutely love it! One of my favorite pieces of classical music actually. Barenboim does a decent job but I feel like he rushes the third movement too much. My favorite performance by far is by Donald Betts (not very well-known but he does an amazing job on it!) Here's a link to a public domain version of him playing it:

http://musopen.org/music/piece/182


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

I have recording of opp. 109-111 by Gould, Richter, Leonskaja, Kempff and Schiff.

Choosing a favourite one of the three is very difficult, as they form such a convincing unit. The finales of theses sonatas are marvellous, each of them traversing incredible distances in mood, style and character.

I've always been fascinated by the Arietta of no. 32. The way it starts out so much like a regular theme-and-variations movement, each variation clearly distinct from the preceding one. But then the lines become blurry, the strict form is slowly overcome, the material is set free.

But the fugue finale of no. 31 played by Gould will always have a very special place in my heart.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

In this case I like the ecstatic & eccentric Gould recordings in particular.

Some other interesting versions are Mustonen, Bruce Hungerford and Samuil Feinberg in 30 (Hungerford 



 ; Feinberg 



),

Maria Yudina, Bruce Hungerford and Ernst Levy in 32 (Yudina, not a good transfer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDfbjXVawNY= ; Ernst Levy 



 ; Hungerford 



)


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I have Schnabel, Rosen, Brendel (early), and a bunch of individual sonatas (Ashkenazy, Michelangeli, Goode, Rangell). They (along with Schubert B-flat and Liszt) are my favorite sonatas. I always thought that Op. 109 spiralled around love in an odd way, 110 was more intellectual, and 111 deposited you on the doorstep of some other world. Among the above, the only performance that stands out (for me) above others is Rangell's Op. 111 -- whose arietta strives for the ineffable in a way that others only approach. The journey is like climbing Everest, and the view from the top transcendent.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I have never heard of them being considered a trilogy. Also ,I beleve the dates should be 1818-1822.
These sonatas certainly separate the wheat from the chaff and are very difficult to put across.

Op.106. I have the legendary Elly Ney doing this, her last recording at age 86.
Also Egon Petri Buson's most famous pupil "live" age 78. Also a studio performance from CBS.
Charles Rosen and Artur Schnabel.
Op.110. Solomon, Schnabel and Charles Rosen.
Op.111. Wilhelm Kempf ( the earlier mono version is best)Rudolf Serkin, Schnabel and Rosen.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The sonatas were Opp. 109, 110, and 111 (not the Op. 106). They were initially offered by Beethoven as "an opus of three sonatas," although things didn't turn out that way. The Op. 109 was begun in 1820, not 1818. The view of these three sonatas as a "trilogy" is common.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

Beethoven was sure in some kind of a hurry to finish the 31st! (from around 8:40)


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

KenOC said:


> The sonatas were Opp. 109, 110, and 111 (not the Op. 106). They were initially offered by Beethoven as "an opus of three sonatas," although things didn't turn out that way. The Op. 109 was begun in 1820, not 1818. The view of these three sonatas as a "trilogy" is common.


You are quite right,must be old age taking its toll'

I have Schnabel,Solomon,Wilhelm Kempf,Serkin, and Hans Richter-Haaser doing the Op.109.
I also have Yves Nat doing all three.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> Beethoven was sure in some kind of a hurry to finish the 31st! (from around 8:40)


Too many notes, Herr Beethoven! :lol:


----------

